# Anyone have experience with GSRNC?



## pjindy00 (Feb 19, 2007)

I had contacted them about fostering a dog that would work in our household (male, and no little puppies as we are gone all day at work/school, and good with cats). I was contacted initially, then transferred to the person that handles my area to set up a home visit - she never got back to me, and I've left a couple messages, not to have one return call.

At the time she said she was looking for foster homes for 15 dogs - obviously there's a need, and I am willing, but...

Anyways, my question is if they are typically difficult to work with, and if I'd be better off pursuing the other GSD rescue that operates in the area (that one does have closer adoption days to me which would be nice) but I already started the process with GSRNC? We haven't gotten into any home visits or anything yet, so there's not a whole lot lost, but just wanted other people's experiences.

Thanks!


----------



## Jazy's mom (Jan 5, 2004)

I thought you were refering to GSD Rescue of NC until I saw where you live.


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

There are several members with dogs from them - Assuming you're talking about German Shepherd Rescue of No. Calif. German Shpeherd Rescue of No. Calif. And I have met many folks with dogs from them at various obedience trials and events-haven't heard many negatives about them.

You might try sending a pm to Karin on this board. She has a terrific pup from them. They're located in the San Jose area, but she may have a contact that could help break the "logjam." Sometimes they do get backed up but I'm sure you would just like to get a word from them.


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Everett54You might try sending a pm to Karin on this board. She has a terrific pup from them.


Thanks, Samuel! I saw the topic title and was definitely going to respond.

Shepdog, that's great about wanting to foster a GSD. We got Heidi from them in October, 2007 and they were wonderful to deal with. We live less than 2 miles from our contact, so that probably helps! I'm curious about the other GSD rescue group. Are they in Northern California too?

In any case, don't give up on them. This is just one person who might just be swamped or maybe has something pressing that came up. If you'd like, I can contact the person I worked with and ask her to get back to you. Just let me know.

Thanks again for wanting to be a foster! They sure need them. There so many that need homes right now.


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Everett54You might try sending a pm to Karin on this board. She has a terrific pup from them.


Thanks, Samuel! I saw the topic title and was definitely going to respond.

Shepdog, that's great about wanting to foster a GSD. We got Heidi from them in October, 2007 and they were wonderful to deal with. We live less than 2 miles from our contact, so that probably helps! I'm curious about the other GSD rescue group. Are they in Northern California too?

In any case, don't give up on them. This person might just be swamped or maybe has something that came up. I'll PM you with another contact name/email address for you to try.

Thanks again for wanting to be a foster! They sure need them. There so many that need homes right now.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

Karin there are 3 rescues covering the North (from Fresno up) - the others being Greater California GSR (Modesto) & GSR of Sacramento Valley. there was a 4th but I believe they merged with NorCal a couple years ago.

To the OP - I worked with them last week while arranging a courtesy listing and Andrea was very prompt and helpful. However it is very easy to get backed up or have a miscommunication between volunteers, so I would just shoot a follow up e mail over to them. Can't hurt.


----------



## pjindy00 (Feb 19, 2007)

Thanks guys! I'll probably just shoot another email to the person who intially contacted me and see what's up.

eta: The GCGSR Sac area one has an adoption day in the town right next to us, I didn't learn about them until after I had contacted GSRNC, but the closer adoption days would be nice, hence part of why I was considering going through them, but since I had already started with NC, figured I'd at least follow that up first.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

keep in mind that you can be available as a foster to more than one rescue organization at once because there may or may not always be a dog at one particular rescue that will fit well in your household. also if you take on a special needs or long term foster - you won't have to get them to the adoption days just yet or as regularly as a dog that is highly adoptable and ready to go... so the location of the adoption events might not be as big of an issue as it seems.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

My friend Carol (doggonefool on the board) has gotten several dogs from the Sacramento area rescue. Here's her profile if you want to send her a PM for info: http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showprofile&User=4957

She's told me it's just one guy, so I'm sure he could use all the help he can get.


----------



## pjindy00 (Feb 19, 2007)

I actually contacted the other rescue as well - that way, whoever has a dog that would fit our situation best first can use us!


----------

